# Over 150 Frozen Sharks Found Along Gulf Coast



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is the news article: http://www.rockcitytimes.com/150-frozen-sharks-gulf-coast-winter-storm-hits-region/ :whistling:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Legit ?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Legit ?


Sure is. It's a well known fact that sharks freeze in saltwater any time the air temperature reaches 32 degree. Happens all the time in the north. 
:whistling:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Too funny !!!!


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

That's funny right there. The article on the link is hilarious😂


----------



## kimyw27 (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you know that if you spell "gullible" out loud it sounds like "orange"?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

waterwings said:


> That's funny right there. The article on the link is hilarious&#55357;&#56834;


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I think a democrat wrote that article. Blames it on Bush.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

" We have already seen one fatality from an individual trying to take a selfie with a frozen shark. We hope to recover his head later this week.”


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

They would have been okay, but they were out of the water collecting loan payments and got caught in the wintry mix. 

This species of shark, which is more dangerous than bulls or tigers, is known as the gray loan shark. If you encounter one while swimming, do not look him in the eye or ask him for money. Common injuries from these sharks are broken legs and fingers.


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, you got me to open it. I was like how the hell is a shark freezing?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You know it has to be lie as sharks only bite if you touch their private parts. Leave it to the MS guys to be molestering sharks while they are frozen.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish I knew how to Photoshop................lol


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Now who's harvesting illegal sharks.


----------

